# !7's for 93 E sentra



## A20A Sentra (Nov 12, 2002)

what size rims wont poke out on my car cuz i wanna lower it and i dont want it to scrape


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

!!!!!!!

17's and up will rub.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

A20A Sentra said:


> *what size rims wont poke out on my car cuz i wanna lower it and i dont want it to scrape *


AHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Put 22's on it...


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

You cant just go and say 17's will rub! They dont. I run them! 

Yes, on medium to hard corners you will rub, but on casual turns and normal driving, you will be fine.

I have 1 1/2" drop and run em.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Gump said:


> *You cant just go and say 17's will rub! They dont.
> Yes, on medium to hard corners you will rub*


contradictory statement of the year!

i have 17's on my car and most of the wheel well on my car has been rubbed down and fallen off. if you get 17's with lowered suspension you will rub.


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

i have 17's and they dont rub unless i have my friend in the rear who wieghs 320 and thats with EIBACH sportlines


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

I have 17's (205/40) on my 92'SE-R, with a lowered suspension (Eibech)of 1 1/2 all around, KYB struts and 2 12" subs in the trunk, never rubs. Not too sure about cornering, cause i am running the suspension technique sway bars(front and rear) with urethane bushing, maybe that helps out when cornering. The tires don't stick out either.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

se-r owner has the same thing going i do....i have a set of 17''(not on the car now) w/out the rear swap bar and not lowered i would rub on corners and bumps.

when i lowered it...the rubbing went away???? <---thats because the struts were stiffer and didnt allow so much travel to rub

hard corners while lowered i would scrap just a bit

lowered, nx2000 rear sway bar, 17''s i wouldnt rub....hard corners and all.

no im running b14 se-r with falken azenis....205 50 15r and when i had no sway bar....they rubber to the point that they smoked....

when i have a sway on....no rubbing. 

its all abotu off-set of the rims you get

also the tire size...some tires on 17's tend to stick out farther than the rim causeing you to have a wider tire 17x7s can be 17x8 with the wrong tires....and they would rub like hell.

my falkens measure out to be 7 3/8 in wide....who wide are the b14se-rs??????


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

its all in the tire height and width and offset of the rims and width of the rims....to many variables to have a definite answer.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yep


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

sno said:


> *contradictory statement of the year!
> 
> i have 17's on my car and most of the wheel well on my car has been rubbed down and fallen off. if you get 17's with lowered suspension you will rub. *



Bla bla bla, 

Take what i say as you will, no skin from my back. 

If you drive your car normal, not like a race car, as i do, i dont have any issue with rubbing. If i drive like i am in a race car, i will rub. The only place i rub in on the front outer edge of my fender.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

IMO, anything bigger than 16's are making your car slower. If you are going for more of a show lool, 17's are the way to go. 
However, if you want them for style AND speed, drop it with 16's.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

glowsentra said:


> *IMO, anything bigger than 16's are making your car slower. If you are going for more of a show lool, 17's are the way to go.
> However, if you want them for style AND speed, drop it with 16's. *


What? 

I think you are making reference to weight, but I am unsure...

In which case, a set of 19" volk te-37's weigh less than about 90% of 16" wheels....  

Big light wheels = BIG BUCK$ 
Just about any 15" wheel will weigh less than just about anything any of us could resonably afford. Whats the point of putting wheels on a car when they are worth double the value of the vehicle?

Things you need to keep in mind when running large wheels (for the un-initiated):
1. With a 40 series tire it will be quite easy to bend a budget 17" wheel = wheel replacement $$$$
2. With a 17" wheel it is tough to find a tire that is a. all season b. going to last more than 35,000 miles (I know there are guys out there who drive their cars like old people getting 50,000 miles out of Ecsta 712's or some other sh+tty tire like that) Expect to replace the tires every year and a half or so.
3. They are alot rougher on the car and will aid your lowered suspension in rattling the poor thing to pieces.
4. as a rule of thumb... the lower the sidewall the more expensive the tire.... And if you are looking at a 17" tire that costs less than $90 or so it is probably a major piece.
5. I recomend keeping 14's with Azenzis rubber in the summer, or getting 15's with Azenzis tires... You wont regret it. (unless you can afford BFG KD's)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

hard to find a 14" or 15" rim that'll clear ad22vf calipers.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

djmamayek said:


> * or getting 15's with Azenzis tires... You wont regret it. (unless you can afford BFG KD's) *


There you go... of course he would go through tires every 5 months. But I think he will go for 17's for the look factor.... on top of that.. places like wheelmax.com having wheel and tire combo's for 500? You can't beat that.


----------



## beataholic (Apr 25, 2003)

If you roll your rear fenders, your tires wont rub. You can have tuck with 17s and not rub with normal driving if done right.


----------



## calichaz (Oct 22, 2003)

I had 16" enkei RS6 with 205/40 BFG's lowered with sportlines and it rubbed during suspension travel (i.e. going over train tracks fast, etc) then I rolled my inner fender wells and presto....rubbing went away.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

"rolling inner fender wells"????
like a drift car rolls there?
where @ are you rolling this. i would like to know...like on the outer side of the rim up top....(like if you took ur hand and felt intot eh wheel well?) or like...i dunno where else. thats where my wheels rubbed. if you did it alot you would see marks...feels soild so you could probly bang it in or something...
pm me...i dont usually swim the pages of the forums. or better yet if you had pictures. thinking of making my bros 4dr b13 a show car and put it on 19's<----im not gonna rice it out...just following the show trendz. please dont flame me


----------



## calichaz (Oct 22, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> "rolling inner fender wells"????
> like a drift car rolls there?
> where @ are you rolling this. i would like to know...like on the outer side of the rim up top....(like if you took ur hand and felt intot eh wheel well?) or like...i dunno where else. thats where my wheels rubbed. if you did it alot you would see marks...feels soild so you could probly bang it in or something...
> pm me...i dont usually swim the pages of the forums. or better yet if you had pictures. thinking of making my bros 4dr b13 a show car and put it on 19's<----im not gonna rice it out...just following the show trendz. please dont flame me


yeah, you feel inside the wheelwell and you can feel a thin metal lip thats like a 1/2" wide, just use something solid and kinda pry inwards, the outer metal is ALOT thicker so you wont bend anything outside.


----------

